# سؤال حول " صوم يونان "



## اليعازر (14 فبراير 2011)

*سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع.


أخوتي في المسيح:



قرأت في المنتدى أن صوم يونان يبدأ غدا

أرجو إفادتي حول هذا الصوم...



وكل عام والجميع طيب وبخير​*


----------



## bob (14 فبراير 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع.
> 
> 
> أخوتي في المسيح:
> ...


*كل عام و حضرتك طيب 
هو بدا بالفعل النهاردة اول يوم
و هو يتكون من 3 ايام يصام في انقطاعيا بدون اكل سمك حتي الغروب
1- أول سبب وهو أهمهم أن صوم يونان (الثلاثة أيام) ترمز رمزاً مباشراً لموت و قيامة السيد المسيح لأنه كما قال السيد المسيح نفسه (( لأنه كما كان يونــان فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام و ثلاث ليالٍ هكذايكون إبن الإنسان فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام و ثلاث ليالٍ[مت 12 : 40]))
2- ثانى سبب أن يونان كان رمزاً ثانياً للسيد المسيح ((لأنه كما كان يونـــان آية لأهل نينوى كذلك يكون إبن الإنســـان أيضاً لهذا الجيل [لو 11 : 30 ] )) .
3- ثالث سبب وهو مهم أيضاً . أن طقس الكنيسة فى الثلاثة أيام هو من طقس الصوم الكبير بألحانه بكل ما فيه ، ولعل ذلك دليل ، لأننا نصوم صوم تمهيدياً للصوم المقدس *


----------



## اليعازر (14 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا يا bob على الإفادة


ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## geegoo (14 فبراير 2011)

اضافة بسيطة ..
نحن نصومهم كما صامهم يونان ...
يونان النبي قضي الثلاث ايام و الثلاث ليالي في بطن الحوت في صوم و صلاة و بالتالي استحق رحمة الهنا القدوس و عاد الي الطريق الذي رٌسم له ..
صحيح هو كان صايم اجباري  بس هو الاساس ان الصوم و الصلاة لهما قوة عجيبة في حياة المؤمن ...


----------



## اليعازر (14 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا على الإضافة يا geegoo


ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 فبراير 2011)

كلام محكم من كل الوجوه

أما صوم أهل نينوى ،فإنه يعزز ويقوى أهمية الصوم  بوجه عام ، فإن قبول الله لصومهم ، وكذلك تصريحه بأن الصوم مع الصلاة يخرجان الشياطين ، كل ذلك يزيد من عزيمتنا على الصوم بكل فرح ورجاء فى البركات الآتية بواسطته

ولذلك فصومنا يتميز بالإحساس العميق بالخير الأتى معه ، ولذلك فإننا نصوم برغبة قوية ومحبة للصوم ، وليس كمجرد عبئ ثقيل مفروض علينا
فالصوم كله بركة وخير


----------



## MAJI (14 فبراير 2011)

يما اني من نينوى فصوم يونان نسميه صوم الباعوثة وهو فرصة للتوبة كما صاموا اهل نينوى الخطاة بعد ان انذرهم النبي يونان بانهم ان لم يتوبوا فسيغضب الرب عليهم ويقلب مدينتهم وان تابوا سيصفح عنهم وهذا مافعلوه صاموا وتابوا فرجع الرب عن غضبه 
ومن تقليدنا اننا بعد انتهاء ايام الصوم الثلاثة نعمل حلاوة بيضاء نسميها  (من السما ) كتعبير عن الفرح


----------



## اليعازر (14 فبراير 2011)

*إضافة رائعةMAJI

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## أَمَة (14 فبراير 2011)

*يغلق الموضوع*

*لإكتفائه بالإجابات المفيدة*​


----------

